# Interesting article...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...apparently Jacksonville, Florida has a program called Business Cats.

Cats are placed with cat friendly businesses until a loving home is found for them!

From shelter cat to copy-cat! They could really use them at the p.r. desk...

Seriously this sounds GOOD. Something that your town can try?...


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Never heard of anything like if but I am really impressed.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's a link:

Jacksonville.com/community/clay/2016-04-09/stoty/business-cats-are-ready-to-go-to-work


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

That's so nice. They have some similar things in Japan, such as "cat cafes" (as the name implies; cafes where cats live and roam around, interacting with customers), and also cat station masters, like Tama. 

I also remember reading something about a cat library somewhere here in the states. They have adoptable cats wandering around for people to spend time with, in hopes that it will help encourage people to adopt them.


----------

